# Furries Don't Just Listen To Techno?



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright, this thread is simple, we all know that there are a lot of stereotypes about furries.  So I want to look at one is the fact that all furries are in love this techno.

This may be true to most furries but to some of us we may enjoy some different beats.  So this is your time to tell us what you really like to fall into.

Remember, all you need to do is say:

Favorite Song Currently:
Band:
Song Genre:
Second Favorite Song(Optional):
Band(Optional):
Song Genre(Optional):

For Example:  My Current Favorite Song (even though I change Daily)

Tik Tok
Kesha
Honestly I actually don't know.  What you would call Rhianna's music? lawl

Stuck On You
Failure
Alternative

P.S. If you don't know how to find the song, go to playlist.com


----------



## Ricky (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't just listen to Techno.  I listen to House and Trance, as well :roll:


----------



## Bir (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Mungojerrie and Rumpleteazer
Band: Cat's Musical orchestra
Song Genre: Orchestra/Musical?
Second Favorite Song(Optional): Mean Green Mother from Outer Space
Band(Optional): From the musical "Little Shop of Horrors"
Song Genre(Optional): Orchestra/Musical?

As for regular music, I enjoy rock, especially old rock. Motley Crue, Roy Orbison, the Beatles, Queen... XD

But yes. I love Techno.

I'm such a nerd. xD I LOVE IT.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 19, 2010)

"Techno" is a sub-genre of Electronica.

Just sayin'


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the Old Forest
Freudstein (UK)
Darkwave

Fashion Victim
Sexomodular (UK)
Hard Synth Electronica


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 19, 2010)

Current favourite song = Sacrifice - Kasim Sulton (indie I suppose)
2nd favourite song = I Wish I Had an Angel - Nightwish - Finnish goth rock opera.... whatever label you wanna put on it

Not a particular fan of Techno, although I like an occasional bit of Trance. Particular fan of rock/metal but the only music I really don't like is rap.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Rhianna is negro pop.

The more you know.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know about a favorite song, but my favorite band would probably have to be Disturbed. 

Close calls for (current) favorite song:

My Own Hell-Five Finger Death Punch
Sound of Madness-Shinedown
Devour-Shinedown
I Don't Care-Apocolyptica (This one is playing in my head right now, don't know why) 
The Night-Disturbed 

Keep in mind that those are probably just my favorites ATM because I recently purchased them and thus haven't played them enough times to make me sick of them yet. -.-


----------



## Kelo (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Our Special Place
Band: Renard (not a band its a single artist)
Song Genre: I really have no idea, general Electronica I guess

Second Favorite Song(Optional): Ellery
Band(Optional): Zen Albatross (again not a band just a single artist)
Song Genre(Optional): 8bit ChipTunes


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

Sometimes furries listen to dubstep or vidya game tunes.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

metal
ten metal threads
10,000 posts in ten metal threads


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Also:  Furries love indie.  Because they're all faggots.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow I'm impressed you guys have an unbelievable wide variety of musical interests.  It's never a bad thing to like Techno So lets try to find the best Techno Dance Artist Shall we?

Note: If you already have posted a song relating to new topic let us know a second time the name of the song.

I'll go first.

My favorite recent discovery, The Artist Scattered Soul
He/She Is amazing, It is Dark Techno/Trance/Rave/Dance
So be forewarned before you listen to Anger.
But it is pretty funny.  He uses clips from movies including Office Space for a couple lyrical parts for effect.  Yes the ending of Anger is hilarious but you have to check out all of the rest. too!

Alright guys that's my Techno Side, A monster ready to rage hell and destruction by dance.  Yeah, I went there.

Note: Playlist.com has all of his work.  Just Search Scattered Soul


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 19, 2010)

Most Furries listen to Rock and Metal too


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Most Furries listen to Rock and Metal too



I'm the only furry I've ever met who can't stand that stuff.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 19, 2010)

All I will say on this new subject Nathan is, Renard.

http://lapfox.tumblr.com/

Just check him out, he will melt your ears.

@BlueberriHusky, yer not the only one


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Kelo said:


> All I will say on this new subject Nathan is, Renard.
> 
> http://lapfox.tumblr.com/
> 
> Just check him out, he will melt your ears.




Yeah I heard a few songs of his on playlist when I saw you mention it and I was freaking out putting it simply, I can't believe I had never heard of him before.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 19, 2010)

I never knew thats what furries are supposed to listen to.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

I dislike most metal... :V


----------



## Gight (Jan 19, 2010)

Hate techno, Love opera.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 19, 2010)

Loving Maroon 5's "Through with You" currently.

I seem to be on a Maroon 5 streak for a while now.

Also I dislike Techno.  :|



David M. Awesome said:


> Also:  Furries love indie.  Because they're all faggots.



I don't like Indie.  :I


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Talking Shit about a Pretty Sunset - Modest Mouse
Song Genre: Indie or something like that
Second Favorite Song(Optional): New Monkey - Elliott Smith
Song Genre(Optional): Indie/alternative


I do like some techno though.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Grimfang you get the hell out of here your music is the worst

THE _*WORST*_


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 19, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Grimfang you get the hell out of here your music is the worst
> 
> THE _*WORST*_



I thought you liked indie and other terrible musics now too though :C


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 19, 2010)

1. I Never Wanted -- As I Lay Dying
 -- Metal

2. Nerve -- Soilwork
 -- Metal

3. The End of Heartache -- Killswitch Engage
 -- Metal

4. Eyesore -- Janus
 -- (shrug)

Suppose I've been all over the place music wise in the last few years.  Only in recent  years have I leaned toward the darker side of music.  Went through quite a few phases, including the typical techno phase.  From Soundtracks / Instrumental, to Celtic, to Alternative, to Hard Rock, to Metal.

Nowadays..

As I Lay Dying
All That Remains
Soilwork
Trivium
Mudvayne
Killswitch Engage
In Flames
Amon Amarth
Disturbed
Savatage

.... just to name a few.  

Song currently on my mind?
 --- "An Ocean Between Us" -- As I Lay Dying



Far as techno:

Darude
Aphex Twins
Robert Miles
Cosmic Gate (is that even techno?)

"Sandstorm" -- Darude .... has to be my absolute fav techno song.  Yes, corny as hell I know..


----------



## Rytes (Jan 19, 2010)

Fav Song : Bed Rock
Band: Young Money 
Genre: Hip Hop

Sec Fav: Pursuit of Happiness
Artist: Kid Cudi
Genre: Hip Hop


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> -snipped-



I went to go see Soilwork for my B-Day. They were pretty awesome.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 19, 2010)

I adore techno and electronica, but they aren't my favorite genres. I'm partial to classic rock and blues more than anything. Where I'll probably listen to techno more because it has a fun beat I can groove to, classic rock and blues is what I play on my guitars. 



Favorite Song Currently: foreplay/long time
Band: boston 
Song Genre: classic rock

Second Favorite Song(tied): jungle love or sleeping in
Band(Optional): steve miller band.     The poastal service
Song Genre(Optional): classic rock.     Electronic

third favorite song (tied): black dog or comfortably numb
band: led Zeppelin           Pink Floyd
song genre:  classic rock.   Pink ployd is their own genre


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: "Lunchbox"
Band: Marilyn Manson
Song Genre: Industrial

Second Favorite Song: Night Reconnaissance 
Band: Dresden dolls
Song Genre: punk cabaret


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 19, 2010)

I usually think of furries as liking either Techno or Metal, or occasionally both.

Favorite Song Currently: A Moment of Clarity
Band: Death
Song Genre: Progressive Death Metal

Second Favorite Song(Optional): Mea Culpa
Band(Optional): The Human Abstract
Song Genre(Optional): Progressive Metalcore (One of the few Metalcore bands I like)

Third Favorite Song: Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo
Band: Rick Derringer
Song Genre: Hard Rock/Classic Rock


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

I listen to a lot of techno, house and electro. However I also have many styles of rock on my computer. Hell I have all sorts of music on here. 

But yeah Techno is my favourite genre.


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: daddy's falling angel
Band: in this moment
Song Genre: metal


Normally, most metal and some techno...


----------



## Matt (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently:7 Days to the Wolves
Band:Nightwish
Song Genre:metal
Second Favorite Song(Optional):Kyla Cries Cologne
Band(Optional):Fair to Midland
Song Genre(Optional):industrial metal


----------



## IggyB (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmm, I like techno, but I rarely actually listen to any.

I'm big into Alternative Rock, Metal, Funk, Punk, Prog, a little ska, and a little hip-hop

yup....


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> I thought you liked indie and other terrible musics now too though :C



I like indie, but like with any other genre there are some good things and then there are some bad things.

But then there are the things that you listen to. . . *shudders*


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 19, 2010)

Who says Furries only listen to techno?

I like ANY song as long as it sounds good, though the only thing that I hate in music is Country because it sounds so lazy to my ears...probably how they use that guitar and slur their voice a lot...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: *I never have one.*

Band: *Assemblage 23, Bauhaus, Sisters of Mercy, Faith and the Muse, Inkubus Sukkubus, De/Vision, Beborn Beton, Danse Society, Mars Volta, Offspring*

Song Genre: *game soundtracks (especially NES - SNES), electronic, goth, 80s, pop*


----------



## Dass (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: The Main Monkey Business
Band: Rush
Song Genre: Instrumental Rock

Second Favorite Song: Blood Brothers
Band: Iron Maiden
Song Genre: Metal

I don't love techno. In fact, I loathe most all synth based music. Techno, pop, electronica, what have you.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 19, 2010)

edit: nm


----------



## Hir (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Moonsorrow - Jaasta Syntynyt / Varjojen Vita (Born Of Ice / Stream Of Shadows)
Band: Moonsorrow
Song Genre: Progressive Black/Viking Metal

Second Favorite Song(Optional): Altar of Plagues - Earth: As a Womb
Band(Optional): Altar of Plagues
Song Genre(Optional): Progressive Black Metal


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Mission accomplished.

Furries _don't_ just listen to techno.  In fact, only 46% of you did, some say you utterly wanted to burn the existence of techno.

Well good job guys, if you feel like you want to continue this thread because you didn't have the chance to share go right ahead and let us know.

But one things for sure, that stereotype is dead.


----------



## Dass (Jan 19, 2010)

Nathan Wolf said:


> But one things for sure, that stereotype is dead.



No, it's not. People still think gays are automatically effeminate, despite Rob Halford AKA Metal God AKA probably the least effeminate person in the history of music being gay.

Disproval of a stereotype won't kill it.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 19, 2010)

Current Favorite:

The Humbling River
Puscifer
Alternative/Progressive Rock

2nd Song:

Orestes
A Perfect Circle
Alternative Rock


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

#1 "Come On"- Zapp- Funk
#2 "Let It Whip"- The Dazz Band- Funk
#3 "Backstrokin'"- The Fatback Band- Funk
#4 "Slide"- Slave- Funk

...I could go on, but I get the feeling that no one gives a shit.


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorite song currently: Gemini Dream
Band: Moody Blues

Seccond favorite song: The Voice
Band: Moody Blues
I don't think I've ever listened to techno.
I have lots of favorite songs, but currently I'm listening to the two listed above a lot.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 19, 2010)

i have so many favorit songs current played most. Hair by the cowsills, mr's robinson and Brandy(you're a fine girl) by looking glass


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, there's a bunch that listen to doom metal and goth. Fun, right? I dunno, my iPods prolly sick of all the hardcore gabber, speedcore, drum machine gun, crazy techno-based shit. Genghis Tron, The Quick Brown Fox (furry artist), Agoraphobic Nosebleed, X-Syndrome, Sky Eats Airplane, Felix Da Housecat, iwrestledabearonce, Dj Isaac, Sonicdriver, Stingray, etc.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2010)

This is actually my favorite Dance song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYEy6NA9PsI
Sexy Bitch (feat. Akon) - David Guetta


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll throw a dart at my list of favourite songs ^_^

Favorite Song Currently: Importune Me No More
Band: Faith and the Muse
Song Genre: Goth
Second Favorite Song(Optional):  Closer To the Edge
Band(Optional): 30 Seconds to Mars
Song Genre(Optional): Rock


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 20, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Favorite Song Currently: *I never have one.*
> 
> Band: *Assemblage 23, Bauhaus, Sisters of Mercy, Faith and the Muse, Inkubus Sukkubus, De/Vision, Beborn Beton, Danse Society, Mars Volta, Offspring*
> 
> Song Genre: *game soundtracks (especially NES - SNES), electronic, goth, 80s, pop*



Ever listen to Covenant?


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jan 20, 2010)

I really wouldn't care what music I listen to, just as long as it is GOOD music, by good music I mean a non-repetitive beat and the lead singer must actually be able to sing.

Favorite Song Currently: Give me a sign by Breaking Benjamin
Band: Breaking Benjamin
Song Genre: Rock
Second Favorite Song(Optional): Mental Health by Zebra Head
Band(Optional): Zebra Head
Song Genre(Optional): Rock


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

Deosil Fox said:


> I really wouldn't care what music I listen to, just as long as it is GOOD music, by good music I mean a non-repetitive beat and the lead singer must actually be able to sing.
> 
> Favorite Song Currently: Give me a sign by Breaking Benjamin
> Band: Breaking Benjamin
> ...



This with the expection of eastern music(Not that east people, I mean in the middle east eastern part).

Favorite Song Currently: Tears Don't fall
Band: Bullet for my valentine
Song Genre: Metalcore, Heavy metal
Second Favorite Song(Optional): Forever
Band(Optional): Kamelot
Song Genre(Optional): Power metal

Those are my two favorites.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Painted Skies, Crimson glory, Metal. 
                                  Cydonia, edge of forever of the same group.
Vokalise - Rachmaninov (played by Perelmann) - classic. 

That's except Russians (And vocalise has no lyrics at all), of which I listen to metal and some kind of folk.

I listen to any music that doesn't get on my nerves. Dunno about techno -never tried and I don't think I want to.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 20, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Ever listen to Covenant?


Yeah. They're pretty good.
Kind of hard to find songs, though.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 20, 2010)

if its possible for someone to like "too much" music, then i definitely meet that criteria. my 'do not like' list consists of 6 artists, and even then are still some songs that have parts that i like. but my favorite genres are deathcore, metalcore, any kind of progressive metal, and rap.

a few of my favorite artists: After the Burial, Sea of Treachery, Born of Osiris, Between the Buried and Me, Yung LA, T.I., Salt the Wound, As I Lay Dying, Parkway Drive, Plies, Veil of Maya, The Number Twelve Looks Like You, Miss May I, The Human Abstract, HORSE the Band, iwrestledabearonce, Lil Wayne, The Faceless, Conducting From the Grave, Despised Icon, August Burns Red, The Black Dahlia Murder, and the list goes on and on and on, with more variety as it gets larger.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll bite.

Favorite Song Currently: "Life and Rhymes" - Surreal and the Sound Providers (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVC4w6syaZc)

Favorite Groups: Passion Pit, Everything Everything, Arctic Monkeys, Jurassic 5, Calvin Harris, Asheru, Giant Panda, Surreal and the Sound Providers, Kaiser Chiefs, M.I.A., Motion City Soundtrack

Song Genre: Alternative, Electronica, Hiphop

Guilty Pleasure: "She Wolf" - Shakira. It's the background harpy-guitars on the bridges that get me.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 20, 2010)

Ja, if I don't listen to anything electronic, it's deathcore or grindcore. BMTH, Jfac, iWabo, Waking the Cadaver, My name is Victory. But mostly Bring me the horizon or Job for a Cowboy.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2010)

Genres: Industrial, Goth, Jazz, Reggae (Some), Electronic, Alternative, Classic Rock, Rock
Bands: Joy Division, Type O negative,The Cure, Carlos Santana, Mindless Self Indulgence, VnV nation, Bauhaus, Static-X, Follow for Now, Nine Inch Nails, Siouxsie and the Banshees.

Random song I am listening to: "Further" by VnV Nation.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Genres: Industrial, Goth, Jazz, Reggae (Some), Electronic, Alternative, Classic Rock, Rock
> Bands: Joy Division, Type O negative,The Cure, Carlos Santana, Mindless Self Indulgence, VnV nation, Bauhaus, Static-X, Follow for Now, Nine Inch Nails, Siouxsie and the Banshees.
> 
> Random song I am listening to: "Further" by VnV Nation.



Lol. The singer for VnV Nation sounds like an English black guy


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Lol. The singer for VnV Nation sounds like an English black guy



Your point is?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Your point is?



I hate English black people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I hate English black people.



Racist.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Racist.



Jk brah. Lol
I just thought that he had a real unique voice.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Jk brah. Lol
> I just thought that he had a real unique voice.



Good, you didn't take me seriously


----------



## Shindo (Jan 20, 2010)

well going by my itunes most played tracks...

Truck by Octopus Project. Genre: Electro Indie or something
Peacebone by Animal Collective. Genre: Experimental Indie or something


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 20, 2010)

Shindo said:


> well going by my itunes most played tracks...
> 
> Truck by Octopus Project. Genre: Electro Indie or something
> Peacebone by Animal Collective. Genre: Experimental Indie or something



Ooh good idea.

5."Hallelujah goat" by Volbeat
4."Diamonds aren't forever" by Bring me The Horizon
3."Elephant Bones" by That Handsome Devil
2."The science of selling yourself out" by Less Than Jake
1."Snails" by The Format


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 21, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Touch It/Technologic (Alive 2007)
Band: Daft Punk
Song Genre: Electronica

Second Favorite Song: D'angelo
Band: Diablo Swing Orchestra
Song Genre: Opera

Closer and When You're Evil by NIN and Voltaire have also been playing a lot lately.


----------



## Philote (Jan 21, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: As my guitar gently weeps
Band: The Beatles
Song Genre: Hard to really classify The Beatles


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 21, 2010)

Beatles are rock, bammo, classified.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Jan 21, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: If It's Love
Band: Train
Song Genre: Pop
Second Favorite Song(Optional): All The Same To Me
Band(Optional): Anya Marina
Song Genre(Optional): Alternative


----------



## Kiwa (Jan 21, 2010)

I listen to a wee-bit of everything, then again I'm not what most people would consider a proper furry. Metal and Techno tends to be my least favorite genres along with rap because the sounds give me a nasty headache most of the time. I loves me the fiddle though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Favorite Song Currently: Touch It/Technologic (Alive 2007)
> Band: Daft Punk
> Song Genre: Electronica
> 
> ...



Me and my best friend both like Daft Punk.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ja, if I don't listen to anything electronic, it's deathcore or grindcore. BMTH, Jfac, iWabo, Waking the Cadaver, My name is Victory. But mostly Bring me the horizon or Job for a Cowboy.



waking the cadaver is one of the few thats on my "do not like list"

those faggots got signed to SOAR not long ago.
fuck that band.

EDIT: also, im booing BMTH this year at warped tour for being a bunch of scene sell outs.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 21, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> waking the cadaver is one of the few thats on my "do not like list"
> 
> those faggots got signed to SOAR not long ago.
> fuck that band.
> ...



Hehe people that base what they like or dislike in music on the actions and views of the artists. I could care less if the artist of a song I like uses his millions to fund terrorism or something similar. All I care about is the sounds and does it have the right auditory qualities I find attractive.

Though I have to say it again since it needs saying, Renard. Having also met him at MAGFest and him being a furry, he is amazing all around.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 21, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Hehe people that base what they like or dislike in music on the actions and views of the artists.



i dont base what i like or dislike on anything other than sound. i never once said i didnt like bring me the horizon's music, i just hate them as people, especially their frontman, oliver sykes. which is why im booing them, because i feel they deserve it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

I like techno. But that's not the point of this thread.

Favorite Song Currently: "_Bad News_"
Band: _Dear and the Headlights_
Song Genre: fuck idk

Second Favorite Song: "_Map of the Problematique_"
Band: _Muse_
Song Genre: fuck idk

Muse is my all time favourite band. My friend is disturbed by how much I know about it though. As in, I can name the song and it's album from the intro or any of its lyrics. Maybe he's just not as cool as me. 

Dear and the Headlights, As Tall As Lions, Florence + The Machine, The Weepies, Johnny Cash, Goldfish, St. Vincent, Oasis and The Verve are some I've been listening to more of lately too.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 21, 2010)

I listen to alot of Neue Deutsche Welle, and No Wave, along with old fashioned Darkwave, Coldwave (French movement), and plain old Downtempo and Triphop.

Also, Ambient is <3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 22, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> waking the cadaver is one of the few thats on my "do not like list"
> 
> those faggots got signed to SOAR not long ago.
> fuck that band.
> ...



Well, the intro to "bloodsplattered satisfaction" (cheesy name) is effin catchy a shit! The drum part. I always catch myself airdrumming it.

And bmth didn't really sell out, they've always been like that. They've always dressed scene. They've never been douchebags. Up until last year their music was fucking amazing.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 22, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, the intro to "bloodsplattered satisfaction" (cheesy name) is effin catchy a shit! The drum part. I always catch myself airdrumming it.
> 
> And bmth didn't really sell out, they've always been like that. They've always dressed scene. They've never been douchebags. Up until last year their music was fucking amazing.



but have you heard what they sound like now(WTC)? theyre vocalist obviously ruined his voice due to the nonstop inhaled vocals. their 06 demo was alright(with the original versions of 'blood splattered satisfaction' and 'chased through the woods by a rapist'). i actually kind of like it even though their drummer was off a lot and most of his blast beats werent solid at all. but their full length album? pfft, garbage, i cant believe they got signed to a decent label. 

as for BMTH, listen to 'this is what the edge of your seat was made for', then listen to 'count your blessings'. decent albums, especially CYB, it was a step up from their EP(other than the fact that every single song other than the instrumentals are in B harmonic minor, but thats ok, i love harmonic minor scales.). then listen to suicide season. out went the amazing harmonies and melodic parts, in came the CHUGGA CHUGGA CHUGGA for verse riffs. they half assed that entire album, barely used any of their talent, and simplified everything, theres barely any feeling in it other than some of the lyrics. theyre clothing style has nothing to do with them being sell outs. dont get me wrong, the album isnt HORRIBLE, its just a step backwards for sure. id have a lot more respect for it if it didnt say "bring me the horizon" on the cover. oh and do i need to bring up the remix album? they got huge fast and let their hunger for more money and fame change their music.

also, do some research, oliver sykes is a total stuck up prick, and always was that way.


also, if you want to hear something fucking sick, i highly recommend this. the breakdown is so unique and amazing. youll shit your jeans if you dig WTC that much.


edit: lol my bad, i tend to ramble when im talking about music.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 22, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: _Playing God_
Band: Paramore
Song Genre: Pop/Punk Rock
Second Favorite Song: _We Weren't Born to Follow_
Band: Bon Jovi
Song Genre: Rock


----------



## Cylo (Jan 22, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently:  Go to Sleep (Little Man Slowly Being Erased) - Radiohead
Band:  Radiohead
Song Genre:  Alternative(?)
Second Favorite Song(Optional):  There There (The Boney King of Nowhere) - Radiohead
Band(Optional):  More Radiohead
Song Genre(Optional):  Radiohead Radiohead.


----------



## Takun (Jan 22, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Blasphemous Rumours
Band: Depeche Mode
Song Genre: Synth rock/ new wave?
Second Favorite Song(Optional): Sky is Falling
Band(Optional): Blackalicious 
Song Genre(Optional): Hip Hop


----------



## JackalTeeth (Jan 23, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: M.A.D. by Hadouken!
Band: Nine Inch Nails
Song Genre: I don't really have a preference here.
Second Favorite Song(Optional): Sacrifice by The Expendables
Band(Optional): Hadouken!
Song Genre(Optional): Still don't have a prefrence. I listen to all genres pretty much.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> but have you heard what they sound like now(WTC)? theyre vocalist obviously ruined his voice due to the nonstop inhaled vocals. their 06 demo was alright(with the original versions of 'blood splattered satisfaction' and 'chased through the woods by a rapist'). i actually kind of like it even though their drummer was off a lot and most of his blast beats werent solid at all. but their full length album? pfft, garbage, i cant believe they got signed to a decent label.
> 
> as for BMTH, listen to 'this is what the edge of your seat was made for', then listen to 'count your blessings'. decent albums, especially CYB, it was a step up from their EP(other than the fact that every single song other than the instrumentals are in B harmonic minor, but thats ok, i love harmonic minor scales.). then listen to suicide season. out went the amazing harmonies and melodic parts, in came the CHUGGA CHUGGA CHUGGA for verse riffs. they half assed that entire album, barely used any of their talent, and simplified everything, theres barely any feeling in it other than some of the lyrics. theyre clothing style has nothing to do with them being sell outs. dont get me wrong, the album isnt HORRIBLE, its just a step backwards for sure. id have a lot more respect for it if it didnt say "bring me the horizon" on the cover. oh and do i need to bring up the remix album? they got huge fast and let their hunger for more money and fame change their music.
> 
> ...



I don't listen to WTC that much, but if that drummer directed another drummer, they would have been much better. Because you're right, he was way off, he couldn't keep a steady beat, etc.

And I'm glad we're on the exact same page as far as BMTH (or wtc) goes. I have all their albums. Like, every song on Count Your Blessings (even that ambient acoustic instrumental song) was amazing. I wasn't too crazy about "the edge of your seat". I thought all four (yeah) songs sounded kinda the same and Oli's voice was really raw, really bassy. Not anywhere near his vocals in Count your blessings, those were AMAZING. He had the best screaming voice ever and now that he got throat surgery and he sings full-voiced, it just doesn't sound as bad. I feel bad for him. I don't like their new guitarist, he doesn't fit the motif of the band, plus wasn't he in another band? As far as the rest of the band goes, shame on them for having bland shitty music. Their drummer is amazing (and looks like squidward with that nose), and he half-assed that album. Their guitars all sounded like shit, you couldn't hardly hear their bass, they had more keyboards, it was terrible. Plus I don't what they were going for with that futuristic ambient sound.

Yeah I know Oli's a fungi. He just gets drunk and overdoes it a lot. He really fits in with the punkness of the band.
And Im not sure BMTH's popularity isn't connected to do with Oli's amazing hair (and everything else). I know that fucked up bottom lip is real attractive to girls. And how old is their lead guitarist? He looks 12. 
(you're not the only one that rambles)


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 23, 2010)

I like everything really (barring new country). Right now I'm listening to The Mamas and Papas. A far cry from techno and electronica.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I don't listen to WTC that much, but if that drummer directed another drummer, they would have been much better. Because you're right, he was way off, he couldn't keep a steady beat, etc.
> 
> And I'm glad we're on the exact same page as far as BMTH (or wtc) goes. I have all their albums. Like, every song on Count Your Blessings (even that ambient acoustic instrumental song) was amazing. I wasn't too crazy about "the edge of your seat". I thought all four (yeah) songs sounded kinda the same and Oli's voice was really raw, really bassy. Not anywhere near his vocals in Count your blessings, those were AMAZING. He had the best screaming voice ever and now that he got throat surgery and he sings full-voiced, it just doesn't sound as bad. I feel bad for him. I don't like their new guitarist, he doesn't fit the motif of the band, plus wasn't he in another band? As far as the rest of the band goes, shame on them for having bland shitty music. Their drummer is amazing (and looks like squidward with that nose), and he half-assed that album. Their guitars all sounded like shit, you couldn't hardly hear their bass, they had more keyboards, it was terrible. Plus I don't what they were going for with that futuristic ambient sound.
> 
> ...



dude, i love both of the instrumental tracks on CYB. also, the main reason 'the edge of your seat' sounds like that is because of lower quality production. and their new guitarist was in i killed the prom queen, then bleeding through. like i said, its not really the album that bothers me, its the fact that its them, i lost faith in them long ago. theyre good musicians, but shitty people, and now they dont seem to be focused on being good musicians, but being famous people instead. its really sad actually. and they play a big part in why metalcore gets so much shit from people.


----------



## Sneakers (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't mind some techno. I like dance/pop more, especally EuroPop and JapanPop, and alot of Japanese songs. I also like Celtic, and music like the enchanting and lovely Enya, and music from Linkin Park as well as game music and parodies like my personal fave, Weird Al Yankovic.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 24, 2010)

_*I hate techno.....
*_


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> dude, i love both of the instrumental tracks on CYB. also, the main reason 'the edge of your seat' sounds like that is because of lower quality production. and their new guitarist was in i killed the prom queen, then bleeding through. like i said, its not really the album that bothers me, its the fact that its them, i lost faith in them long ago. theyre good musicians, but shitty people, and now they dont seem to be focused on being good musicians, but being famous people instead. its really sad actually. and they play a big part in why metalcore gets so much shit from people.



Really, I thought Matt was pretty nice. He did that Zildjian interview. I'm not sure about any of the others.


----------



## garoose (Jan 26, 2010)

Kelo said:


> All I will say on this new subject Nathan is, Renard.
> 
> http://lapfox.tumblr.com/
> 
> Just check him out, he will melt your ears.


 
Damn, I was about to post saying that I only like classic/punk/regular rock, but then I made the mistake of clicking that link lol. That's some great internet surfing music XD, makes me feel what I'm do is exciting in some way. I still probably lean more towards rock, but I see why everyone likes techno so much lol


----------



## Bernad (Jan 28, 2010)

Favorite song currently: Keeper of the Seven Keys.
Band: Helloween
Genre: Rock

Second favorite song: And then there was Silence
Band: Blind Guardian
Genre: Rock


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2010)

Bernad said:


> Second favorite song: And then there was Silence
> Band: Blind Guardian
> Genre: Rock


*power metal


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 28, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *power metal



who cares


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> who cares


you do

c:


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 28, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> you do
> 
> c:



Not really

Genres are pretty much irrelevant to me :\


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not really
> 
> Genres are pretty much irrelevant to me :\


lies

C:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> Damn, I was about to post saying that I only like classic/punk/regular rock, but then I made the mistake of clicking that link lol. That's some great internet surfing music XD, makes me feel what I'm do is exciting in some way. I still probably lean more towards rock, but I see why everyone likes techno so much lol



His best artist (he has multiple artist names) is The Quick Brown Fox. The new one is god but the self-titled album is godder. http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/the-quick-brown-fox

I'm not a big fan of Adraen, but "Powerhaus" is AMAZING. It's on his "post apocalyptic porn groove".http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/track/powerhaus 


Then go to YouTube and search "Doctor Q". That's Renards most awesome videogame/gabber song.

 Then you got Jackal Queenston's "Amber Starlight". You can search that on YouTube. It's been a while since he's put out something epic.


----------



## Takun (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> His best artist (he has multiple artist names) is The Quick Brown Fox. The new one is god but the self-titled album is godder. http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/the-quick-brown-fox
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Adraen, but "Powerhaus" is AMAZING. It's on his "post apocalyptic porn groove".http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/track/powerhaus
> 
> ...



Try some that'll put hair on your nuts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z-V7FSPnxg

83


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

I always love his album art. But I'll stick to my TQBF, Renard and occasional Adraen. They get bonus points for being furry. TQBF would be amazing without being a furry, but since he is he's on my top 1


----------



## Takun (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I always love his album art. But I'll stick to my TQBF, Renard and occasional Adraen. They get bonus points for being furry. TQBF would be amazing without being a furry, but since he is he's on my top 1



Does TQBF have more than that one album?  It all sounded... samey.  As if he had three ideas and stretched them over one album.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/the-quick-brown-fox
Self-Titled.
http://lapfox.bandcamp.com/album/the-quick-brown-fox-speedkore-4-kidz
SpeedKore 4 Kidz
He wasn't making more until everybody kept bitching at Renard for him to make another one.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Song:foreplay(such a long time)
Band:Boston
Genre:rock


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> His best artist (he has multiple artist names) is The Quick Brown Fox. The new one is god but the self-titled album is godder. http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/the-quick-brown-fox
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Adraen, but "Powerhaus" is AMAZING. It's on his "post apocalyptic porn groove".http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/track/powerhaus


I like 'Rock You' from that second one. I played it to a hardcore Queen fan a while ago and they hated me so much. Got to say that Jackal Queenston: Smal NÃ¤sta is probably my favourite album though tbh.

And the Trauma albums are both great too. And Come Get Some, because it samples Sonic in one of them and makes me omg nostalgia.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently:The Brainwasher
Band: Daft Punk
Song Genre: Techno
Second Favorite Song(Optional):Frontier Psychiatrist
Band(Optional):The Avalanches
Song Genre(Optional):Electronica maybe?


----------



## blackjack94 (Jan 31, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Any way you want it
Band: Journey
Song Genre: Arena/Classic Rock


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Sure I love my house, trance and techno in general, but also am in love with metal, alt, indie stuff, and even _some _acoustic folk stuff

Favorite Song Currently: Young Bride
Band: Midlake
Song Genre: Indie/folk
Second Favorite Song(Optional): Something is Not Right With Me
Band(Optional): Cold War Kids
Song Genre(Optional): Indie Rock


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 31, 2010)

Song: Twist in my story

Band: Owl City

Genre: Rock


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2010)

Owl City isn't rock, is it?

When did this happen?


----------



## Stawks (Jan 31, 2010)

Favourite Song Currently: How A Ressurection Really Feels by the Hold Steady
Band: Cursive
Genre: Indemo.
Second Favourite Song: Art is Hard by Cursive
Band: The Hold Steady/The RUral Alberta Advantage

I wonder if people will think I'm cool 

... they won't


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jan 31, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently:  09 - Nothing
Band: The Cat Empire
Song Genre: um....jazzy ska stuff?

Second Favorite Song(Optional): 02 - Break
Band(Optional): Three Days Grace
Song Genre(Optional): ROCK!


----------



## Hir (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfTailz said:


> Song: Twist in my story
> 
> Band: Owl City
> 
> Genre: Rock



Die.


----------



## Takun (Jan 31, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owl_City

Genres Alternative rock, emo, electronica, synthpop


I wouldn't know, I've just heard Fireflies once on the radio and it was synthpop.

His ambient sideproject is actually really nice.  http://www.last.fm/music/Port+Blue


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> I like 'Rock You' from that second one. I played it to a hardcore Queen fan a while ago and they hated me so much. Got to say that Jackal Queenston: Smal NÃ¤sta is probably my favourite album though tbh.
> 
> And the Trauma albums are both great too. And Come Get Some, because it samples Sonic in one of them and makes me omg nostalgia.


Renard's albums are sexay! "Drive by dinosaur unbirthing is my new favourite album from vulpvibe. 


Teto said:


> Owl City isn't rock, is it?
> 
> When did this happen?


 "fireflies" isn't rock but most of their stuff is.



DarkNoctus said:


> Die.


 Jealousy is a sin my dear Watson.


----------



## fangborn (Feb 1, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently:The Irish Rover
Band:The Pogues
Song Genre:folk/rebel

Second Favorite Song:A Town In Blue
Band:Asian Kung-Fu Generation 
Song Genre:Rock


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ the Pogues <3


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 1, 2010)

Teto said:


> Owl City isn't rock, is it?
> 
> When did this happen?


 
No. I was naming three different things.

My fav song is A Twist in my Story by secondhand serenade. 

My fav band is Owl City.

My fav genre is Rock.

lol


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Frank Sinatra - Cake
Band: Cake
Song Genre: Everything

Second Favorite Song(Optional): Ce Jeu - Yelle
Band(Optional): Sabaton 
Song Genre(Optional): alternative i guess i dunno


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2010)

WolfTailz said:


> No. I was naming three different things.
> 
> My fav song is A Twist in my Story by secondhand serenade.
> 
> ...


Oh right. I was so fucking confused for a minute there D;
Also, Owl City is alright. I don't doubt your musical taste.

To name my favourite song just now?
Don't have one as of the moment, but maybe "Dog Days Are Over" by Florence + The Machine. Mainly because I love songs that feel I don't know, powerful? Or build up to a climax and don't just build up and cut off without hitting that high point. I hate songs like that, where you're begging it to kick in but it doesn't and it's over.

And no, I wasn't drawing a sexual comparison there. It kind of just happened.


----------



## Calvin-Hobbes (Feb 1, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Zzyzx Rd. - Stone Sour

Band: System of a Down

Song Genre: Symphonic Metal

Second Favorite Song(Optional): Duality - Slipknot

Band(Optional): Kamelot

Song Genre(Optional): Hard Rock

(genres and bands and songs are all seperate)


----------



## Takun (Feb 1, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh right. I was so fucking confused for a minute there D;
> Also, Owl City is alright. I don't doubt your musical taste.
> 
> To name my favourite song just now?
> ...




Bird Song by Florence + The Machine is great. c:


----------



## ArkticWolf (Feb 17, 2010)

Favorite Song: Twilight Of the Thunder God
Band: Amon Amorth
Song Genre: death Metal

Second Favorite Song: Behinde The Smile
Band:Arch Enemy 
Song Genre: female Fronted Death Metal

Third Favorite Song: Frozen Angel
Band: Norther
Song Genre: Melodic Death Metal


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently:  Chaoz Fantasy  
Band: ParagonX9 (see Newgrounds)
Song Genre:  Trance


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Feb 18, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Cure for Pain
Band: Morphine
Song Genre: 'alternative', 90s

A close second:
Song: Joe's Garage
Band: Frank Zappa
Song Genre: his own thing

....I listen to punk, hc, 'new wave', alternative' (whatever that means anymore), lounge, jazz, rockabilly, old country, blues, classical, odd bits of world music from the 20s to present, certian psychedelia and classic rock...not big on most techno, metal or rap, but there are of course exceptions.

I was also unaware furries are supposed to like techno...I wonder how this came about.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 19, 2010)

My fav song has been this for years.  
Stairway to heaven  By Led Zepplin

My fav group is Aerosmith.

and my fav catagory of music is classic rock
(examples. Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd)


----------



## insanitosis (Feb 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Sonne
Band: Rammstein
Song Genre: Industrial Metal
Second Favorite Song(Optional): Ants go marching
Band(Optional)ave Matthews Band
Song Genre(Optional): Southern Rock/Jazz


----------



## Ben (Feb 19, 2010)

Guys, Indie and Alternative aren't genres; Indie just describes the type of label, and Alternative is literally just what's not popular (and even then, things described as alternative are fairly well known)

Regardless, I've really been digging Florence and the Machine a lot. Her stuff is most usually baroque pop, and can range from electronica, art rock and soul. It's mainly her powerful voice that's so damn alluring, I love her to bits.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 19, 2010)

Can anyone tells me why like every song I met is genred: Pop?

They sounds very different though.

And, rock, is there anymore sub-categories in it?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Feb 19, 2010)

I really do listen to techno, even though I could not quote you a song or a group.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 19, 2010)

Heavy Metal
Black Metal
Death Metal
Doom Metal
Folk Metal
Thrash Metal
Speed Metal
Stoner Metal

..and their sub genres.

...also Classical and Baroque music 

PS: I _hate_ techno and repetitive shit like it.

@Ben: How is alternative rock "alternative" when it's advertised by a major label? It's not.


----------



## Takun (Feb 19, 2010)

Ben said:


> Guys, Indie and Alternative aren't genres; Indie just describes the type of label, and Alternative is literally just what's not popular (and even then, things described as alternative are fairly well known)
> 
> Regardless, I've really been digging Florence and the Machine a lot. Her stuff is most usually baroque pop, and can range from electronica, art rock and soul. It's mainly her powerful voice that's so damn alluring, I love her to bits.




:3c


----------



## Jelly (Feb 19, 2010)

fangborn said:


> Favorite Song Currently:The Irish Rover
> Band:The Pogues
> Song Genre:folk/rebel


fukken plastic paddy fukk em fukk em

Oh man, didn't the Dubliners get in on that?

god, i love the fucking dubliners

i like a lot of stuff
country and rap, too
ive been listening to a lot of disco lately, though
so i dont know what that means
other than nobody should look at me
and my *shame*


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Vacuity
Band:Gojira
Song Genre:Metal
Second Favorite Song(Optional):Skeksis
Band(Optional):Strapping Young Lad
Song Genre(Optional):Metal.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: With Me
Band: Emma Gelotte & Tinna Karisdotter ft.Marty Friedman 
Song Genre: Soundtrack/ Rock


Second Favorite Song(Optional): Archetype
Band(Optional): Fear Factory
Song Genre(Optional): Rock


----------



## ArkticWolf (Feb 24, 2010)

More 

Song: Night Of The Wolf
Band: Nox Arcana
Genre: Gothic/Dark instrumental

Song: "As We Speak" And "Distortion Sleep"
Band: Both by "Soilwork"
Genre: Heavy Metal  

Song: "The Plauge of Sorrow" and "Christian Death"
Band: both by "Old Mans Child"
Genre: Death Metal

Song: Doesnt Matter
Band: Dj Zany/MC DV8 
Genre: Techno


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 24, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Threnody
Band: The Daysleepers
Song Genre: Shoegaze

[yt]RlQGg-C7Z_w[/yt]


Second Favorite Song: Fahrenheit
Band: Ulrich Schnauss
Song Genre: Chillout Ambient

[yt]Zmnj9-PVn2U[/yt]


----------



## Sketchwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Fav song now: 4 chords by The Axis of Awesome
Band(s): there are to many
Genre: alternative, rock, pop, acoustic, soundtrack, ect.


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 27, 2010)

But. i do love techno ...

just saying


----------



## Delta (Feb 27, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Glimmer
Band: The Album Leaf
Song Genre: Chillout/Instrumental

Second Favorite Song(Optional): Post Mortem
Band(Optional): God is an Astronaut
Song Genre(Optional): Post Rock


----------



## Lleerk (Feb 28, 2010)

Favorite Song Currently: Viva la Vida
Band: Cold Play
Genre: alternative rock


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 28, 2010)

They have to be songs? Oh well...

Favorite Song Currently: Ecco La Primavera
Band:Joculatores Upsalienses (composed by Franciesco Landini)
Song Genre: Renaissance Ballade (Early music/Classical) 

Second Favorite Song: Che Fiero Momento (from the opera Orfeo)
Composer: Bertoni
Song Genre: Classical

I like modern music too, but there's only one techno song I like (by mike oldfield) out of all of them, The Millennium Bell
All western classical music, from medieval to avant-garde, jazz, rock (especially from the late fifties to the eighties), blues and folk (as in bob dylan, though I also adore 'folk ' music as in traditional music from X country).


----------

